# Convertir celulares en walkie talkie



## albeiro

hola a todos, cordial saludo. mis conocimientos en electronica son bastante escasos pero tengo una inquietud de un proyecto y si existe alguna posibilidad de realizarlo. tengo dos telefonos ericsson dh 668 que en mi pais ya no se pueden activar por viejos, si son equipos de transmision y recepcion entonces: se puede crear dos radios handies con los mismos o es imposible? agradezco de antemano cualquier información al respecto y disculpen mi ignorancia. alber


----------



## sogetsu25g

en teoria se deberia poder, he visto gente q ha tratado de hacer esto por medio de bluethoot pero el protocolo solo permite enviar datos no voz, igual es algo en lo q habia pensado pero tampoco he encontrado algun proyecto hecho.


----------



## Carmelo

Estimados amigos
Referente a eso de intentar convertir los moviles en wualkis me parece imposible.
Pensar que la transmision la hacemos a una antena del servidor de telefono que sea.  y la recepcion no es desde el movil llamante sino desde otra antena del servidor telefonico.
En resumen no llamamos y recibimos directamente de nuestros moviles
Un saludo


----------



## albeiro

muchas gracias por las respuestas aunque me surge otra inquietud. como les digo los telefonos no se pueden activar y si reciben señales de otras antenas entonces: se podria escuchar emisoras locales de am o fm que sirvan como un radio metiendole algun codigo? en internet he conseguido algunos codigos del menu de los telefonos y en alguna ocasion se podian escuchar algunas conversaciones ajenas (solo por curiosidad), como ya cambiaron de tecnologia a gsm y cdma ya no se escucha nada, entonces se podra escuchar por lo menos musica desde estos aparatos?. saludos, de antemano muchas gracias y exitos.


----------



## Randy

una vez hablaba por telefono (celular) con una amiga y en eso entro una llamada por telefono (fijo), le pedi que me esperara en lo que atendia la otra llamada.

cuando termine de atender la otra llamada, mi amiga me hizo bromas, habia escuchado la conversacion¡¡¡

mmmmm lo que posiblemente se puede hacer es eso.

intervenir las llamadas telefonicas.


----------



## albeiro

gracias por los aportes, bueno, no encontre otro mejor uso que aprovechar las baterias de estos telefonos que aun funcionan, lo que hice fue sacar cables (uno para el positivo, otro para el negativo) de los pines que utiliza el telefono y zaz, se convirtio en una bateria recargable para una minigrabadora, un walkman, una linterna, y varios juguetes para niños. en un radio pequeño, la carga le dura un mes utilizandolo continuamente y se recarga en una noche. ahora ya no compro pilas je,je,je, espero que sirva en algo este aporte, ah, siempre verifico que el voltaje de salida de la pila no vaya a exceder el que usa el aparato pues se puede quemar. exitos.


----------



## electrodan

Creo que es posible poniendo los dos móviles en la misma frecuencia y modulación.


----------



## KARAPALIDA

Interesanticimo, pero me parece un extremadamente complicado, habria que ver si se puede separar la parte de transmisión recepcion de la parte digital, y si a su vez se podria cambiar la frecuencia, haber si hay algun diagrama de celular para chusmear.


----------



## electrodan

Pregunto: de que celular están hablando, es muy antiguo?


----------



## Guest

Menudo reflote! Por lo que tengo entendido de telefonos moviles ( a dia de hoy) vete olvidando, no es posible alterar el circuito, mas que nada por la tecnologia que usan para crearlo, SMD por debajo de 0806 y PCB´s de hasta 4 capas, al marjen de la electrostatica. Por bluethoth, por lo menos a dia de hoy si es posible transmitir y recibir voz a 64kbps y enviar audio a 192kbps en estereo.


----------



## KARAPALIDA

miro y miro y no le encuentro la vuelta, me parece mas factible, usar carcasa, bateria y tratar de meter un trnasmisor ahi dentro que modificar ese circuito.

PD: convengamos que no se nada de Celulares


----------



## santiago

pienso exactamente lo mismo que vos KARAPALIDA ya que con un simple transmisor de fm con 2 2n2222 se puede enviar a casi 150 mts ademas si se pudiera modificar el celular que alcanse tendria? creo que no tendria mucho que digamos
lo mas facil es hacer el transmisor de fm del foro y como receptor usar una simple radio de bolsillo
salu2 
pd yo lo unico que se de celulares es usarlos


----------



## electrodan

Yo pensé que el celular del que estaban hablando era viejo, analógico y “fácil” de modificar. Si tratamos de modificar uno de ahora la única productividad que puede dar es humo y olor a quemado.


----------



## DARKEASC

santixman dijo:
			
		

> pienso exactamente lo mismo que vos KARAPALIDA ya que con un simple transmisor de fm con 2 2n2222 se puede enviar a casi 150 mts ademas si se pudiera modificar el celular que alcanse tendria? creo que no tendria mucho que digamos
> lo mas facil es hacer el transmisor de fm del foro y como receptor usar una simple radio de bolsillo
> salu2
> pd yo lo unico que se de celulares es usarlos



Uy compañero, a cual circuito te refieres con 2 2n2222? yo traté de armar como 5 circuitos que encontré por interné y ninguno me funcionó, la frecuencia era muy dificil de cuadrar, y maximo me transmitió a 15 mts y con mucha distorsion!


----------



## santiago

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/transmisor-simple-fm-construccion-2130/


----------



## malachagar

electrodan dijo:
			
		

> Yo pensé que el celular del que estaban hablando era viejo, analógico y “fácil” de modificar. Si tratamos de modificar uno de ahora la única productividad que puede dar es humo y olor a quemado.


Pueden probar con un motorola ultraclasic  de los viejos que con un puente,quedan en modo test y con una serie de comandos lo pueden poner en rx o tx ,y transmite en forma analogica y recibe tambien ,el problema es conseguir uno de esos telefonos!
suerte 

PD en el motorolabible (txt) dice como ingresar al modo test de cualquier telefono celular viejo


----------



## santiago

si, igual que cuando escuchaba conversaciones con el tango 300 (alias "ladrillo")
saludos


----------



## electrodan

Yo voy a ver si me consigo uno o dos de esos teléfonos para experimentar.
Acá cerca de mi casa se arma una feria de cosas viejas los domingos y jueves donde seguro tienen unos de esos teléfonos.


----------



## electrodan

Olvidándose.
Después de una larga indignación (no tan larga) descubrí que hay una banda tx para comunicarse con la operadora y otra de rx para que la operadora se comunique contigo. La banda de tx esta fuera de la de rx.


----------



## tiggerleon

en realidad si es posible...  lo unico que hay que averiguar es que señales intercambian los celulares analogicos como el tango 300 con la central al momento de encenderlo y al momento de iniciar una llamada para crear una mini central telefonica que recepcione unos cuantos equipos y que los comunique entre si...  esto seria posible usando unos pocos pics y un transmisor de 900MHz como central con su respectivo receptor...  si mas no recuerdo la capacidad de comunicacion de la central con las terminales depende de la cantidad de canales de recepcion que tenga la central y la cantidad de canales modulados en la señal de transmision de la central...  
Para el transmisor que funcione como central es posible modificar un celular tango 300 para que transmita a esa banda quitando algunos filtros y agregando algun hibrido conseguible en ebay para añadirle alcance...  Ahora, Finalmente, La gran pregunta es:
¿Alguien sabe cuales son las señales que intercambian los celulares analogicos antiguos con la central al momento de encencerse y al momento de establecer una llamada? para que con esta información se pueda programar los pics para la mini central...   Yo podria diseñar un diagrama de mini central modificada si alguien me consigue esos dichosos codigos que se envian la central y el telefono que tanto he buscado y nunca encontre...  y aclaro que lo que se necesita es la información que intercambian los celulares analogicos y no los CDMA ni los GSM ya que estos son codificados y necesitarian de una central microprocesada mas potente y muy costosa...
A ver si alguien sabe algo al respecto...


----------



## JaviZaragoza

Habría que modificar demasiado en el terminal. Para llamar mandas unos códigos con los que te autoriza el operador a realizar la llamada, mediante unos algoritmos y otras historias que no me acuerdo ahora. Sólo el operador puede hacer eso, y el teléfono no funciona para llamar sin la SIM del operador. Creo que sólo se podría aprovechar el micrófono, el altavoz, la carcasa y la batería. El resto, no vale para nada.

Saludos! Javi.


----------



## tiggerleon

claro que es como dices, pero esto es para la comunicacion GSM o CDMA y otros mas que son modernos... La información que necesitamos es la información que envian los celulares analogicos...  éstos envian unos codigos a la central incluyendo su imei y al hacer una llamada, el telefono transmite en una frecuencia constante y la central transmite en su frecuencia principal modulando la señal para la llamada en una portadora.  Entonces la llamada es constante y sin compresion, tal es el caso que si encendemos un televisor en la banda de UHF podremos oir directamente la conversacion sin la necesidad de un decodificador...

Esto es el telefono celular analogico...  no el digital...  lo que me referia es a reutilizar estos equipos analogicos, no los digitales los que encriptan los datos enviados y digitalizan el audio del microfono y luego lo comprimen y lo envian en señales intermitentes en las que primero transmite uno y luego responde el otro...  es por eso que en los telefonos celulares digitales siempre hay un retardo digital que en los mas modernos es de apenas unas milesimas de segundo...  pero sigue habiendo...

Bueno, retomando, alguien sabe que señales intercambian los telefonos celulares analogicos con la central telefonica? (y recalco que me refiero a analogicos y no digitales)  considerando de que los celulares analogicos son practicamente chatarra en cualquier lado y los puedes conseguir a muy bajo precio.

Saludos


----------



## ricbevi

tiggerleon dijo:
			
		

> claro que es como dices, pero esto es para la comunicacion GSM o CDMA y otros mas que son modernos... La información que necesitamos es la información que envian los celulares analogicos...  éstos envian unos codigos a la central incluyendo su imei y al hacer una llamada, el telefono transmite en una frecuencia constante y la central transmite en su frecuencia principal modulando la señal para la llamada en una portadora.  Entonces la llamada es constante y sin compresion, tal es el caso que si encendemos un televisor en la banda de UHF podremos oir directamente la conversacion sin la necesidad de un decodificador...
> 
> Esto es el telefono celular analogico...  no el digital...  lo que me referia es a reutilizar estos equipos analogicos, no los digitales los que encriptan los datos enviados y digitalizan el audio del microfono y luego lo comprimen y lo envian en señales intermitentes en las que primero transmite uno y luego responde el otro...  es por eso que en los telefonos celulares digitales siempre hay un retardo digital que en los mas modernos es de apenas unas milesimas de segundo...  pero sigue habiendo...
> 
> Bueno, retomando, alguien sabe que señales intercambian los telefonos celulares analogicos con la central telefonica? (y recalco que me refiero a analogicos y no digitales)  considerando de que los celulares analogicos son practicamente chatarra en cualquier lado y los puedes conseguir a muy bajo precio.
> 
> Saludos



Hola a todos....."tiggerleon" como ejercicio mental me parece bárbaro lo de los "códigos o protocolos de comunicación"  pero practico no lo es en absoluto debido a que no logras entender  a mi parecer que todos los aparatos de TE Celular Emiten en 1 espectro de frecuencia y Reciben en otro totalmente distinto y en simultaneo y si a eso le sumas que la mayoría(por no decir todos) aun los viejos analógicos como los llaman el Transmisor asi como el receptor son MÓDULOS prefabricados y blindados para ese único fin te sera muy pero muy difícil modificar dichos módulos para cambiarlos de frecuencia y como comercialmente no lo utiliza nada mas que las celdas celulares el espectro y la función invertida(recibir donde el otro transmite y viceversa) no lo encontraras tan fácilmente en Ebay.

Saludos.

Ric.

PD:es utópico pensar en modificar un elemento de tan alta tecnología de armado robotico en un "Taller amateur" y en esta época( no se dentro de 1 siglo).


----------



## tiggerleon

Hola de nuevo...

"ricbevi", bueno, te diria que te equivocas...  te comento que es cierto que son modulares, sin embargo, seleccionando el equipo adecuado, encontraras dentro del celular dos pequeños módulos hibridos en el impreso que no son mas que moduladores que trabajan como el de recepcion y el de transmision respectivamente...  entonces tendremos dos moduladores iguales pero a diferente frecuencia una de las cuales oscila a la frecuencia del la central menos la frecuencia intermedia...  entonces mover un oscilador de 800mhz unos megahertz mas arriba no es muy dificil que digamos considerando que en algunos equipos estos modulos muestran las bobinas de induccion por lo que para subir su frecuencia solo es necesario abrir o expandir la bobina correcta...  lo que si es dificil es mover el modulador de transmision que es el de baja frecuencia, entonces este se tendria que subir varios cientos de megahertz lo que todos saben que eso es casi imposible considerando los hibridos...

Entonces, tomamos el modulador de 800MHz y lo usamos como base para nuestro transmisor.  Esa señal la modulamos con las señales adecuadas y listo...  , Ahora, esta señal es demasiado débil como para trabajar a mas de 5 o 10 metros...  entonces le ponemos un amplificador hibrido de UHF que, contrariamente a lo que piensas, si son medianamente faciles de conseguir considerando de que estos son los que se usan en los transceptores de UHF...  he visto algunos amplificador hibridos usados en los transceptores Motorola que tienen un ancho de banda desde 500 hasta 900MHz lo que es mas que suficiente para nuestro caso...  y la ganancia de estos hibridos es muy alta por lo que trabajarian a la perfeccion aumentando el radio de nuestra central hasta unos cuantos cientos de metros que es mas que suficiente... 

Si sigues sin creer en esto dime cuales serian tus dudas para explicartelo con mas detalle.

Bueno, aún sigo esperando a alguien que responda a la pregunta inicial...

A modo de acotacion comento que hay telefonos celulares analogicos que cuentan con modulos hibridos cuadrados con 4 pines que son GND, VCC, OUT(Señal de RF) y Vc(Voltaje de control), ésta ultima patilla es para mover la frecuencia unos cuantos kilohertz en el de recepcion y varios cientos de megahertz en el de transmision lo que se usa para modular la señal en frecuencia.  Estos módulos son sellados, sin embargo las tapas solo estan soldadas por lo que al desoldarlas con soldador por aire caliente se abrira con facilidad...  luego encontraremos adentro el sistema del oscilador que consta de unos cuantos transistores, condensadores, resistencias y bobinas.   Refiriendome a esto les comento que he verificado que uno de ellos trabaja a una frecuencia bastante variable que es la de transmision del celular y transmite dependiendo del canal que le asigne la central y esta por debajo del alcance de la frecuencia de la central en su punto mas alto.  El otro es un oscilador que varia muy poco y en realidad su frecuencia solo deberia variar en caso de que encuentre una central con una frecuencia corrida...  Este oscilador es perfecto para transmisor y tambien he comprobado de que se puede subir su frecuencia abriendo la bobina y queda en la frecuencia exacta que se necesita para fabricar una central.  Tambien he comprobado de que se puede amplificar esta señal y logre alcanzar experimentalmente hasta 250 metros pero como un transmisor comun y corriente en el cual le modulaba audio y lo escuchaba en el televisor por el canal 81 y lograba inutilizar un celular analogico que se encuentre dentro de los 50 metros de mi transmisor puesto que mi transmisor bloqueaba la señal de la central puesto que se encontraba en la misma frecuencia...  Esto es solo un comentario por si consideran que es imposible y les digo que no es asi, es totalmente factible.  Este experimento lo realicé hace ya varios años atraz...

Saludos.


----------



## redservimax

hola,estuve viendo vuestra conversacion,yo tengo guardado en unos cds de hace unos años los codigos,todos los datos del sistema,etc,que eran de personal,tambien tengo placas de varios analógicos,especialmente ladrillos por experimentos que hice hace como cinco años,hay elementos que son utiles en ellas.Denme unos dias de tiempo y buscaré,en los 800 cds que tengo guardados,y se los pongo en el foro.
saludos


----------



## ricbevi

tiggerleon dijo:
			
		

> Hola de nuevo...
> 
> "ricbevi", bueno, te diria que te equivocas...  te comento que es cierto que son modulares, sin embargo, seleccionando el equipo adecuado, encontraras dentro del celular dos pequeños módulos hibridos en el impreso que no son mas que moduladores que trabajan como el de recepcion y el de transmision respectivamente...  entonces tendremos dos moduladores iguales pero a diferente frecuencia una de las cuales oscila a la frecuencia del la central menos la frecuencia intermedia...  entonces mover un oscilador de 800mhz unos megahertz mas arriba nos es muy dificil que digamos considerando que en algunos equipos estos modulos muestran las bobinas de induccion por lo que para subir su frecuencia solo es necesario abrir o expandir la bobina correcta...  lo que si es dificil es mover el modulador de transmision que es el de baja frecuencia, entonces este se tendria que subir varios cientos de megahertz lo que todos saben que eso es casi imposible considerando los hibridos...
> 
> Entonces, tomamos el modulador de 800MHz y lo usamos como base para nuestro transmisor.  Esa señal la modulamos con las señales adecuadas y listo...  , Ahora, esta señal es demasiado débil como para trabajar a mas de 5 o 10 metros...  entonces le ponemos un amplificador hibrido de UHF que, contrariamente a lo que piensas, si son medianamente faciles de conseguir considerando de que estos son los que se usan en los transceptores de UHF...  he visto algunos amplificador hibridos usados en los transceptores Motorola que tienen un ancho de banda desde 500 hasta 900MHz lo que es mas que suficiente para nuestro caso...  y la ganancia de estos hibridos es muy alta por lo que trabajarian a la perfeccion aumentando el radio de nuestra central hasta unos cuantos cientos de metros que es mas que suficiente...
> 
> Si sigues sin creer en esto dime cuales serian tus dudas para explicartelo con mas detalle.
> 
> Bueno, aún sigo esperando a alguien que responda a la pregunta inicial...
> 
> A modo de acotacion comento que hay telefonos celulares analogicos que cuentan con modulos hibridos cuadrados con 4 pines que son GND, VCC, OUT(Señal de RF) y Vc(Voltaje de control), ésta ultima patilla es para mover la frecuencia unos cuantos kilohertz en el de recepcion y varios cientos de megahertz en el de transmision lo que se usa para modular la señal en frecuencia.  Estos módulos son sellados, sin embargo las tapas solo estan soldadas por lo que al desoldarlas con soldador por aire caliente se abrira con facilidad...  luego encontraremos adentro el sistema del oscilador que consta de unos cuantos transistores, condensadores, resistencias y bobinas.   Refiriendome a esto les comento que he verificado que uno de ellos trabaja a una frecuencia bastante variable que es la de transmision del celular y transmite dependiendo del canal que le asigne la central y esta por debajo del alcance de la frecuencia de la central en su punto mas alto.  El otro es un oscilador que varia muy poco y en realidad su frecuencia solo deberia variar en caso de que encuentre una central con una frecuencia corrida...  Este oscilador es perfecto para transmisor y tambien he comprobado de que se puede subir su frecuencia abriendo la bobina y queda en la frecuencia exacta que se necesita para fabricar una central.  Tambien he comprobado de que se puede amplificar esta señal y logre alcanzar experimentalmente hasta 250 metros pero como un transmisor comun y corriente en el cual le modulaba audio y lo escuchaba en el televisor por el canal 81 y lograba inutilizar un celular analogico que se encuentre dentro de los 50 metros de mi transmisor puesto que mi transmisor bloqueaba la señal de la central puesto que se encontraba en la misma frecuencia...  Esto es solo un comentario por si consideran que es imposible y les digo que no es asi, es totalmente factible.  Este esperimento lo realicé hace ya varios años atraz...
> 
> Saludos.




Bueno veo que tienes muy claro lo que hay que hacer asi que no queda mas que en vez de dar explicaciones de como funcionaria el sistema a personas como yo(que no la tienen tan claras después de 30 años de vivir de la RF), desarrollarlo y subirlo al foro para compartirlo y de esa manera encontrarle una utilidad a las montañas de celulares viejos que presentan un problema serio para la ecologia en todos los paises desarrollados.
Muchísima suerte y desde ya el agradecimiento por la explicación.

Ric.


----------



## albeiro

oye, excelente explicacion, la teoria esta muy bien, pero me gustaria que me orientaras mas en la practica. yo he destapado los telefonos y tienen unos componentes muy pequeños, en mi escaso conocimiento no veo que tengan bobinas. te agradeceria si puedes mandar algo asi como un manual o explicacion grafica (suelda aqui, suspende esto, agrega esto otro, pegale a eso, utiliza esto otro etc.) aunque me creaste mas inquietud con eso de que se bloquea la señal de otros telefonos que esten a la redonda. se puede hacer un bloqueador asi?


----------



## tiggerleon

Hola a todos.

albeiro, claro que se puede hacer un bloqueador de señales de celular, por ejemplo, en una ciudad cercana a donde estoy donde existe servicio de Claro y Movistar pero, en un area de aprox 1 hectarea a un lado de la ciudad que pertenece a una empresa minera es imposible tener señal de claro...  y un amigo que trabaja en la empresa me contaba de que tienen un bloqueador de la señal de Claro que en esa ciudad trabaja a 1900MHz y bloquea la señal celular solo dentro de sus instalaciones por un acuerdo comercial especial de la empresa con Telefonica...

Por lo del diseño, estoy a la espera que redservimax publique los datos como prometio en este foro para iniciar el diseño de la central celular, el cual lo ire publicando en este foro para que todos apoyemos a obtener un proyecto de alta calidad...

Saludos a todos.


----------



## webfree

electrodan dijo:


> Yo pensé que el celular del que estaban hablando era viejo, analógico y “fácil” de modificar. Si tratamos de modificar uno de ahora la única productividad que puede dar es humo y olor a quemado.


 
Hola a todos, especialmente para ti que estas tan interesado como yo en hacer funcionar un aparato celular como walkie talkie o radio privada si alguien logra eso mis respetos ha, salud, por mi parte estoy empezando a comprender un poco mas al respecto. y desde ya de primera deducción digo que se puede empezar en como construir nuestra base celular, para uso grupal o comunitario.

http://www.scribd.com/doc/13234513/Funcionamiento-del-Telefono-Celular

Los datos que intercambian el celular y la base ahora estan en la tarjeta o chip  SIM, aunque parezca extraño no contiene explicitamente el numero de telefono del abonado en su interior. En su defecto lleva un numero que sirve para indentificar a ese abonado en la red de dicho operador. Este numero es conocido con las siglas "IMSI" (International Mobile Subscriber Identity).
El otro dato importante es el Ki (Authentication Key). Este numero es una clave que se usa en los procesos de autentificacion del abonado. Mediante la autentificacion el operador se asegura que el IMSI y el resto de los datos de la SIM(Celular) son correctos y pertenecen a una tarjeta valida.
El IMSI y Ki vienen a ser como un Login y password para "entrar" en la red(Celular) de GSM. Este ejemplo no es muy correcto pero por ahora es valido. Sin estos dos numeros nosotros no se estar dentro de la red del operador. Cuando el terminal se conecta envia el IMSI a la BTS (Base Transceiver Station) correspondiente. Usando el IMSI el operador "busca" en su base de datos de usuarios HLR (Home Location Register) a que numero de abonado pertenece ese IMSI. Una vez indentificado se produce el proceso de autentificacion.
Si alguno de los dos numeros no coincide con los calculos del operador esa SIM(Celular) se quedara sin covertura y no entrara en la red del operador.



tiggerleon dijo:


> en realidad si es posible... lo unico que hay que averiguar es que señales intercambian los celulares analogicos como el tango 300 con la central al momento de encenderlo y al momento de iniciar una llamada para crear una mini central telefonica que recepcione unos cuantos equipos y que los comunique entre si... esto seria posible usando unos pocos pics y un transmisor de 900MHz como central con su respectivo receptor... si mas no recuerdo la capacidad de comunicacion de la central con las terminales depende de la cantidad de canales de recepcion que tenga la central y la cantidad de canales modulados en la señal de transmision de la central...
> Para el transmisor que funcione como central es posible modificar un celular tango 300 para que transmita a esa banda quitando algunos filtros y agregando algun hibrido conseguible en ebay para añadirle alcance... Ahora, Finalmente, La gran pregunta es:
> ¿Alguien sabe cuales son las señales que intercambian los celulares analogicos antiguos con la central al momento de encencerse y al momento de establecer una llamada? para que con esta información se pueda programar los pics para la mini central... Yo podria diseñar un diagrama de mini central modificada si alguien me consigue esos dichosos codigos que se envian la central y el telefono que tanto he buscado y nunca encontre... y aclaro que lo que se necesita es la información que intercambian los celulares analogicos y no los CDMA ni los GSM ya que estos son codificados y necesitarian de una central microprocesada mas potente y muy costosa...
> A ver si alguien sabe algo al respecto...


 
Hola tiggerleon:
Los datos que intercambian el celular y la base ahora estan en la tarjeta o chip  SIM, aunque parezca extraño no contiene explicitamente el numero de telefono del abonado en su interior. En su defecto lleva un numero que sirve para indentificar a ese abonado en la red de dicho operador. Este numero es conocido con las siglas "IMSI" (International Mobile Subscriber Identity).
El otro dato importante es el Ki (Authentication Key). Este numero es una clave que se usa en los procesos de autentificacion del abonado. Mediante la autentificacion el operador se asegura que el IMSI y el resto de los datos de la SIM(Celular) son correctos y pertenecen a una tarjeta valida.
El IMSI y Ki vienen a ser como un Login y password para "entrar" en la red(Celular) de GSM. Este ejemplo no es muy correcto pero por ahora es valido. Sin estos dos numeros nosotros no se estar dentro de la red del operador. Cuando el terminal se conecta envia el IMSI a la BTS (Base Transceiver Station) correspondiente. Usando el IMSI el operador "busca" en su base de datos de usuarios HLR (Home Location Register) a que numero de abonado pertenece ese IMSI. Una vez indentificado se produce el proceso de autentificacion.
Si alguno de los dos numeros no coincide con los calculos del operador esa SIM(Celular) se quedara sin covertura y no entrara en la red del operador.


----------



## elbrujo

Los celulares "se registran" a una celda/servidor entonces para que funcionen entre dos equipos deben pasar por una central. Hay una aplicacion en LINUX para crear una plataforma. Desconozco si se puede deshabilitar toda la parte de registro y quedarse con el receptor y transmisor para cruzar dos frecuencias y usarlo como telefono.. habria que investigar sobre el circuito..


----------



## luftsaul23

Hola, encontre este foro porque hoy estavamos en el taller con un amigo que tiene unos cuantos celulares analogicos motorola incluyendo algunos celulares que por aca le decian rurancel o celulares fijos. Y nos pusimos a hablar si se podia hacer algo con ellos.  Tengo el mismo interes que ustedes pero mi conocimiento en cuanto a celulares es basico lo que si tengo unos cuantos aparatos para experimentar. si quieren ir tirando datos y algun circuito para ir probando.  Saludos.


----------



## Juliancete

Yo probaria lo siguiente.....   primero va el contexto:

Materiales:
*dos celulares por ejemplo tango 300 o similares.
*archivo motbible.txt para modo service, frecuencias de operacion etc. 
*un oscilador a cristal portatil con frecuencia de 45 mhz capaz de emitir a unos centimetros la señal.(es la diferencia entre tx y rx de los celulares tango 300).

Se trata de probar experimentalmente la mezcla de la tx de un celular con una portadora local de 45 mhz para lograr una F.I. que sea la rx de un segundo celular.

creemos que al mezclar por ejemplo 879 mhz con 45 mhz uno de los resultados va a ser 834 mhz.
879 es la tx del tango 300 en el canal #300 (motbible.txt), 45 mhz es nuestro oscilador y 834 es la rx del tango 300 en el mismo canal #300 (motbible.txt).

procedimiento propuesto:

*Usando motbible.txt hacer lo siguiente: encender los celulares, entrar modo service en ambos celulares, entrar en el canal #300 en ambos celulares.

*Abrir canal de rx en uno de ellos(sacarle el mute), subir el volumen de rx, verificar la existencia de ruido (recepcion sin señal).

*setear la menor potencia de tx en el otro celular, activar la portadora de tx y elegir el microfono como fuente de audio para tx y sacar el mute del mismo.

*encender el oscilador de 45mhz muy cerca del celular rx y si los calculos no me fallan deberia haber un link de audio entre ambos telefonos.

Todo esto es una idea no verificada si desean discutirla se puede incluso tambien llamarme ignorante  

espero que tengan mucha suerte y se diviertan con el experimento!!!!!  un abrazo......   Juliancete.


----------



## webfree

Podemos empezar por lo que dice Juliancete, el trabajito estaría en contruir nuestra centralita casera para que pueda enlazar el usuario1 con el usuario2 o usuario3, o si todas van a recepcionar nuestra llamada y todos los usuarios tendrían que tener frecuencias distintas de hecho si no se bloquearian entre ellas, en la centralita casera se tendria que implementar un control automático de frecuencia de retransmisión o conversión, para que haga las sumas y restas a fin de que se retransmita en una única frecuencia y todos los usuarios recepcionen y el requerido responda el llamado como se hace con un walkie talkie.


----------



## alfamartin

Este es un sistema opensource para hacer una centralita 
no se si ayuda en el tema
http://www.polinux.upv.es/drupal/files/presentacion_asterisk.pdf
www.asterisk.org


----------

